# m9 with 22 kit is very nice



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been using my 22 kit in the M9. Works great. Occasional failure to feed since 22 ammo can be touchiest, pronounce cheap. LOL. Shooting a couple hundred rounds of 22 is easier on the wallet. 

I just hated the extra crap flying out due to the 22 rounds. Is that something about the way the 22s are made? I don't get hit in the face with anything when firing 9 mm or 45. 

Mike


----------

